

So what is it like working at a big technology company? - fogonthedowns

Is it good, bad or ugly? Whats the differences between a big tech company and a startup? What considerations should one make when moving from one to the other?
======
jonaphin
I'll only make one point (out of the many) regarding my own experience from
having worked at both large corp and startups:

\- Big Tech Companies have way more money to fund new projects. If they do
back a project up, they give it proper resources. Big companies are however
more stringent about which projects they back, and the risk has to be as
minimum as can be. Business sense most often trumps vision.

\- Startups are very free-form. There might not be money floating around but
organic (as in self-thought-out, grown, and nurtured) projects are encouraged
and rewarded.

